# WineMaker Magazine Competition - Mailing submissions from Canada



## Newton's 4th Law (Jan 25, 2022)

Hello,
I am a relatively new hobby winemaker located in Ontario Canada. I recently subscribed to WineMaker Magazine and noticed the annual competition. I would love to send a few bottles into the competition but from reading the guidelines in the magazine and from my own personal experience of trying to mail wine, I have no idea where to start. I noticed there are quite a few submissions each year from the great white north and would appreciate if someone could give me some advice on the best way to get my bottles to the address in Vermont.

My main concerns are:
1. As far as I am aware, it is illegal to send alcohol through the mail in both Canada and the US
2. Most, if not all, private postal companies won't send alcohol either
3. Customs, even if I chance it and send it anyways, it will have to clear customs

I am looking for any advice, even if you have submitted it from the US or other countries, I am curious how you made it work too.


----------

